# Compound Mitre Saw



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

For 200 dollars your not going to find anything with better quality. We spend between 700 - 900 dollars for our saws. is this something that your going to use a few times. then two hundred dollars sounds good. BOB


----------



## fengler19 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm probably going to redo a majority of the molding in my house since the builder did such a terrible job (I'm the 2nd owner). I'm not going to get a contractor level of use out of it, but will be using it quite a bit. What I don't want is to pay 100 for a piece of garbage that won't give me accurate clean cuts.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that saw. It will do pretty much everything you need it to do.


----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

I bought a Craftsman 10" sliding compound miter saw for around $200 on sale. The miter angle isn't something you can calibrate, but the compound angle is. For $200, it's the best miter saw I've seen, and I can't complain about it at all. I've used it probably 20 or 30 times. Good luck!


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

In my experience the best miter saws have been either Bosch or Hitachi. I personally own the Hitachi 10" slider. It's as accurate as can be. Teamed up with a nice Freud blade and the cuts are perfect! While Dewalt may be better than a $100 generic, I have not had great luck with Dewalt saws nor do they have a reputation for being top of the line. Though I'm *not* saying it's a bad saw either. If you're looking for a _great _saw for the right price, look at the Hitachi 10" with or without laser:
http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-C10FC..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=120KP0FXZ2NC53DDZ5P2
http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-C10FC..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0K3D8Y1TZVP4KQW398KT

ps, get a Freud blade and you'll put the original trim to shame! (as long as you measure correctly)

Bob, what are you buying that costs that much?  I got my 10" Hitachi slider for under $400.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

angus242 said:


> In my experience the best miter saws have been either Bosch or Hitachi. I personally own the Hitachi 10" slider. It's as accurate as can be. Teamed up with a nice Freud blade and the cuts are perfect! While Dewalt may be better than a $100 generic, I have not had great luck with Dewalt saws nor do they have a reputation for being top of the line. Though I'm *not* saying it's a bad saw either. If you're looking for a _great _saw for the right price, look at the Hitachi 10" with or without laser:
> http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-C10FC..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=120KP0FXZ2NC53DDZ5P2
> http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-C10FC..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0K3D8Y1TZVP4KQW398KT
> 
> ...


I have the DW718 12" Heavy Duty with stand. I also paid over 700 for a 8" Hitachi sliding compound miter saw about 8-10 years ago when they had some kind of trade embargo with the company. then the prices dropped a bit.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

I have the Sears 10" Compound miter saw with laser guide. I used it to do crown, baseboard, chair rail and many other projects around the house. It's worked perfectly.

If you're looking to do wider boards, I'd recommend spending the extra money on a sliding miter saw.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

*


KHouse75 said:



If you're looking to do wider boards, I'd recommend spending the extra money on a sliding miter saw.

Click to expand...

**I did a lot of free work helping a neighbor in need. *

*One day I found a huge box in my porch. I thought it was delivered to my house by mistake. Well, it's a sliding miter saw from Harbor Freight that the neighbor bought for me [costing half of what name brand saws like this cost].*

*My impression is that it's a piece of caca, and I know Harbor Freight will not support this thing (don't bother calling their toll-free customer support number for saws like this) but I must say it has done pretty well so far (I don't do production miter work).*


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

Unfortunately,... 
I bought a Freud 7" compound slide saw, online mailorder,....
Just before the price fell Rock Bottom on Everybodyelse's 10" compound slide saws....

Don't get me Wrong,... It's a Great little saw,... 
I do more Aluminum work with it than wood,.... I'm a Weldor, not a Finish Carpenter....

The newer Brand Name saws are less than I paid,+ Bigger saws.... 
I wish I'd have waited another 6 months or a year.....


----------

